# Stethoscopes with the acrylic heads.



## wadford (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey everyone. I have a question regarding stethoscopes. Specifically the ones with the acrylic heads. I think they are really cute and what not, but they also need to work and let me hear what I'll need to hear (for blood pressures, lung sounds ect.) Has anyone ever used these and what did you think of them?


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Jan 30, 2011)

i have tried one and i think They look cool, But i still Prefer my dual head over anything, because it serves 2 purposes pedi and adult, In a more controlled hospital setting, such as being somewhere other than an ER than maybe  but on the truck i always have a dual head, And BTW there may be some complaints about an other stethoscope thread, so a quick suggestion, in the future just ask the question on one of the stethoscope threads.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 30, 2011)

You mean Ultrascopes ? If so I've used one for over two years now and love it. I have a Littmann CarioIII sitting unused because I love it so much. The only other scope I've used recently that makes me wanna swap is the Littmann 3200... But tha'ts just a tad out of my price range. The thing about it that a lot of people forget about it though is that it's a pressure sensitive head, so if you press too hard on it you lose all sound. Light pressure for high range sounds (like the bell of your scope would be for), and medium for low range sounds (like the head of a regular scope, ie BPs, breath sounds).

C.T.E.M.R~ If you have a scope with a bell and a standard head, one side is NOT meant for pedi patients. Unless it's one like a basic dual tube and comes with something that actually is a pedi diaphragm. They two heads on something like a Cardio III are meant (as far as I know) for different sound ranges.


----------



## wadford (Jan 30, 2011)

I was talking about Ultrascopes, but also today I found and ADC scope that's pretty basic. I don't want to pay a lot of money for one yet because I'm still a student and it might get broken (as it is now I'm going to have to hide it because of the very curious hands of my little ones). So far from what I've gathered, Litmann is the best, then Ultrascope? then ADC?. How would you rank brands? Oh, the stethoscope confusion!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 30, 2011)

wadford said:


> I was talking about Ultrascopes, but also today I found and ADC scope that's pretty basic. I don't want to pay a lot of money for one yet because I'm still a student and it might get broken (as it is now I'm going to have to hide it because of the very curious hands of my little ones). So far from what I've gathered, Litmann is the best, then Ultrascope? then ADC?. How would you rank brands? Oh, the stethoscope confusion!!



I honestly would put my Ultrascope up against any Littmann Cardio III style scope. The sound quality is just as good if not better. 
I started with an ADC 609 and loved it. If it hadn't gotten stolen I would probably still be using it. 
As for breaking an ultrascope... well you have to try very very hard to break it. I don't think a kiddo will be able to manage it.


----------



## rwik123 (Jan 30, 2011)

I love my ultrascope. I had a few questions at first, but after constulting jtpaintball70, I was confident that it would suite me well. The head is a little larger than a normal scope, but it is truly a great scope. Durable too! I would not trade in my jolly rancgher green ultrascope for anything....or maybe jtpaintball70's new fan-dangled 3200


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 30, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> They two heads on something like a Cardio III are meant (as far as I know) for different sound ranges.





> The Littmann Cardiology III™ stethoscope offers two tunable diaphragms which allow the user to conveniently alternate between low- and high-frequency sounds without turning over the chestpiece. The large side can be used for adult patients, while the small side is especially useful for pediatric or thin patients, around bandages, and for carotid assessment.



http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/Littmann-Gallery/stethoscope/cardiology/III/

The Cardio 3 uses tunable diaphragms like the Ultrascope.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 31, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/Littmann-Gallery/stethoscope/cardiology/III/
> 
> The Cardio 3 uses tunable diaphragms like the Ultrascope.



Thanks for the correction  I wasn't quite sure about that


----------

